# New guy from Japan



## ShredTilDead (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi im Steve and im stationed oversees here in Japan enlisted in the United States Navy. Originally from South Florida so obviously i didnt do a lot of snowboarding before i came here to Japan. My only previous experience was some East Coast icey riding but i have been surfing and longboarding since as long as i can remember. Ive been shredding here in Japan since last season as much as i could and i love it, tons of fresh powder and always a great time. Usually hit up Shiga Kogan and Kagura for anyone who knows the Japan mainland area. If anyone else knows some other spots around this area or wants to board let me know


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Shred!
I am also from SouthFLA... Miami to be exact. Grew up in Plantation, up in Broward. 
Sorry I can't help you with Japan boarding spots.
Good luck and thanks for your service!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/asia/9731-snowboarding-japan.html

check this thread.

Tons of good places here in Japan.

enjoy.


----------



## ShredTilDead (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks dreampow ill check out that link. And paul im from palm beach so not to far away, boynton beach to be exact.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Konnichiwa and welcome to the forums dude! I hear yall are getting pounded with snow over there... so jealous... but enjoy it nonetheless and props on keeping America safe, can't express how much its appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Figure out how the 70+ lift thing at Shiga Kogen works and let me know! I wanna come down there when get tired of Tohoku snowboarding!


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice to meet you Steve.

So where abouts are you in Honshu?

I'm up in Sapporo and we've been open since Nov 11. But it didn't really start snowing properly until the last week of Nov and now we're getting weekly dumps. Let us know if you're up in Hokkaido, and hit me up for a ride!


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, and by the way you should check out snowjapan.com. Not as much general snowboard stuff as here, but there's a lot of riders from Honshu on there.


----------

